# Time for new hike-able clipless biking shoes. Please chime in.



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I posted this over in the AM forum as well, but was hoping to get some different opinions from you guys seeing how you are probably spending quite a bit of time off your bike as well as on it.

I know that this has been discussed before several years ago, so I was hoping to get some input with the newer shoes that have come out and what are some good options.

I have always had Shimano brand shoes and have really enjoyed them. I have the style with 2 velcro straps and the ratchet style strap on the top. I love that style of shoe, but would consider others if needed. 

They have always served me well, but I wouldn't mind trying something different. I have the itch to start doing a little more alpine riding that requires a little more hike-a-bike to get to those spots than I normally wouldn't spend the extra time hiking. I dont mind hiking in my current shoes, but thought that over longer distances there would be some better options. I am no racer, so a little extra weight is not a big deal. 

I do see some bikepacking opportunities in my future, so having a stiff yet hike-able shoe is what I am going for. 

In-line with this, I am not interested in changing to a platform pedal/shoe combo. I like being attached to my bike (good, bad, or indifferent)

Any input is great and hope we have a good discussion. 

Thanks!

Dusty


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I've had my eye on the new Giro Terraenduro. They look like a good shoe for hiking in when you need it. If my Sidi's ever wear out (going on 6 years), I'll probably get a pair...


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm also a big Shimano shoe fan. I had to replace shoes in the last year and ended up with a pair of XC60s and a pair of MT43s. The XC60s are like the shoes that you have, two velcro straps and a ratchet strap. They have stiff plastic soles. The MT43 are more of a mountain bike touring shoe. They have regular laces with a velcro strap over the top of the laces that keeps them out of the way. They have rubber soles and are way better for walking than the XC60s. I have been on a couple of trips where I knew I was going to have to cross a rocky river while carrying my bike and chose the MT43 for the superior rock walking ability. The fit on the two shoes seems to be really close, I have just always bought the same size Shimano shoes without any problems.

I wouldn't hesitate to have these be my only shoes on a long bikepacking trip. My only issue with them is that the width of the soles is noticeably larger than the XC60. I could take a picture of the bottom of the two shoes if you wanted. I have a carbon cyclocross bike and the MT43s really have clearance issues with the chain stays. I don't have that problem with any of my other bikes.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ya, pics are great. That was one of the shoes I was looking at actually. 

Hopefully we get some more contributions from some of the other folks in the forum


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish they still made Cannondale FC/MC 610s. They were long lasting, good rockered lug tread and comfortable...and discontinued 

Shimano seems to make the most versatile ones that I've seen, though Sette and SixSixone seem close in a skater shoe kinda way. My Sette Nix were often missed by people as normal shoes when I was working in stores and gyms until I go snap onto the pedals.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Here are pictures of my shoes. They are both size 44. I included the picture of the top of the shoes so you can see that they are actually the same size shoe. Looking at the bottoms it is hard to believe.


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

Shimano MT91 does the trick for me in spring, summer and autumn. Vibram soles and good ankle support. Cleats are sufficiently recessed not to be in the way on hikes. 

Cheers, Giel


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Welnic said:


> Here are pictures of my shoes. They are both size 44. I included the picture of the top of the shoes so you can see that they are actually the same size shoe. Looking at the bottoms it is hard to believe.
> 
> View attachment 868429
> 
> ...


Do you find yourself missing the ratchet top buckle? That was my only real concern with going with a lace up shoe


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

The XC90 are my first shoes with a ratchet. You can get them tighter and you can adjust them while you ride. I sometimes adjust them while I ride just to take advantage of the fact that I can, but it is not something that I miss when I ride with just laces. I also don't tighten my shoes any tighter than I could with laces. Laces work great, they are just a little harder to put on.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

the mavic alpines (not the alpine xl's) climb extremely well and I don't notice much of a power loss compared to my m087's


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been using the Shimano MT22. Don't know if they still make them but they are built tough and only cost me $40.


----------



## brightride (Jul 27, 2013)

*X-Alps*

I'm on my second set of Peral Izzumi X-Alp shoes. They have a soft rubber tread that is similar to hiking shoes. They are good for wet rocks, using downed trees to cross a river, etc. Used to wear Shimano, forgot the model, but prefer the soft grip and comfort of the X-Alps. They come in variety of forms, from lace up to ratchets.

Here's link for X-Alp Enduros:
Men's X-Alp Enduro IV - Pearl Izumi


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I've used shoes from Pearl Izumi and Shimano, and they've both been great. The MT-series from Shimano is nice and stiff for pedaling, but still compliant enough for walking. Great durability. The X-Alp series from Pearl Izumi seem to have somewhat softer soles, but they feel fine on the bike. You'll probably be fine with either, so maybe choose the one that fits best.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

brightride said:


> I'm on my second set of Peral Izzumi X-Alp shoes. They have a soft rubber tread that is similar to hiking shoes. They are good for wet rocks, using downed trees to cross a river, etc. Used to wear Shimano, forgot the model, but prefer the soft grip and comfort of the X-Alps. They come in variety of forms, from lace up to ratchets.
> 
> Here's link for X-Alp Enduros:
> Men's X-Alp Enduro IV - Pearl Izumi


I'll throw a vote in for these as well. Very comfy. Check the X-Alp Seek V. It is a lace version, with aggressive tread.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I have Lake MX165s, which are really, really good for what you describe. The sole is great, flexible when you need it to be but not to the point it's noticeable when on the bike. It's.. I think the only shoe I've had in 25 years of riding clipless where the cleat doesn't touch the ground through the tread. They do weigh a ton..

I have a pair of PI x-alps which are still my preference for [triathlon/xterra] racing just because they are so much faster to get on and off, but they flex a lot. Landing jumps is when I notice it most, the flex right behind the cleat is kind of painful.


----------



## dorse (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been using these Mavic Scree shoes. They have taken everything I have thrown at them. for 255 days last year and another 30 days, so far, this year.

MTB shoes - SCREE : all-moutain shoes, fully waterproof | Mavic


----------



## dorse (Sep 22, 2009)

MTB shoes - SCREE : all-moutain shoes, fully waterproof | Mavic

The cleat doesn't touch the ground through the tread when you walk. They are very comfortable and afford ankle protection. The sole has stood up much better than any of the shimano or specialzed shoes I have used.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

Specialized Rime. Comfy shoes with good rubber vibram soles that are perfect for hiking even on slippery rocks.


----------



## silasandeli (Nov 5, 2007)

*I 2nd the Rimes!*



JefedelosJefes said:


> Specialized Rime. Comfy shoes with good rubber vibram soles that are perfect for hiking even on slippery rocks.


Rime is the best i've found. Very ridable and pretty good for hiking. Loved them on the CO trail last year, held up well, also great for commuting in. The BOA dial at the top took a bit of getting used to but very adjustable.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this shoe:
SH-MT44 - TOUR - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO

I'm looking for a good bikepacking shoe, and this seems like it would hike better than my s-works mtn bike stiff as hell shoe.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got terraduros and project x 2.0s in the mail. I'll post up once I have them in hand. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

happy with the PI XAlps Pro, whatever they are called now... hated the first pair. Blew through the buckles. PI refunded me $$. These ones are nicer.



















Old ones:


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

locobaylor said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this shoe:
> SH-MT44 - TOUR - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO
> 
> I'm looking for a good bikepacking shoe, and this seems like it would hike better than my s-works mtn bike stiff as hell shoe.


I have a pair of MT43s that I really like, you can see them higher up in the thread. I would be a little leery of the MT44s because they don't have a velcro strap that keeps the laces in control. They look like they have something, but it looks like it might be a bit too fiddly for me.

I really like Shimano shoes, I have had quite a few and they fit me well. Once I find a shoe maker that fits me well I like to stay with them since different shoe brands fit differently. If you really like your s-works shoes then I would look at Specialized touring shoes first to see if they have anything you like.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the imput!

So I ended up going with the Shimano AM45's.

The reasons being:

1. I have strangely shaped feet and they are super comfortable. That was a major plus for me.
2. They have more support than my old shoes, but not as much as a full blown hiker
3. I like the way the velcro strap covers the laces.
4. There are no buckles to be ripped off from rocks
5. The cleat is recessed up n the shoe so you cannot feel it when you are walking
6. The rubber is sticky enough to grip well both on and off the bike
7. They were on sell at Jenson
8. The added protection along the outside of the shoe. 
9. And finally, the are more aerodynamic due to the cover over the laces, so my lap speeds will plummet!


----------

